# first buck



## Sbachman (Aug 23, 2010)

shot my first buck and 2nd deer by myself nice little 5 point

<a href="http://s1098.photobucket.com/albums/g366/s3d19/?action=view&current=GetAttachmentaspx.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1098.photobucket.com/albums/g366/s3d19/GetAttachmentaspx.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
shot november 6th


----------



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

Well done!


----------



## 10NKO (Aug 1, 2010)

Great job - Congratulations!


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Nice. Need to cull more does imo. They taste better.


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Congradulations that is a buck you will never forget. Nothing like the first!!!


----------



## Sbachman (Aug 23, 2010)

thanks and yup ill never forget it


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work. Congrats.


----------

